# The Fortune Teller



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey, it’s soup! Another Prof. Henry Mechanical Marvel makes its debut.Take a look at the amazing restoration of this sought after collectible. (Actually, this is what happens when find a groovy antique box in your mother-in-law’s attic.) Enjoy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Entertaining as always Oliver.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Superb! You are amazing, Henry, oops I mean Oliver.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty amazing Oliver , love the updated fortune tellers quotes to


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Six winning numbers in the Power Ball lottery?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Each new thing-a-ma-jiggy is more entertaining and amazing than the last...now it all makes sense...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Each new thing-a-ma-jiggy is more entertaining and amazing than the last...now it all makes sense...


Wait, something makes sense? I must be slipping. I pride myself on making non-sensical and silly things.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

And you have succeeded in doing just that! :grin: It's another marvel and a great job, Oliver. 

Ok, I know it's just finished but what's next? :wink:

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it is amazing that Madame Zola had the presience to foretel the existance of Google so many decades, even before it was a twinkle in Al Gore's eye. Love it. I figured the mechanism had to display something interesting through an opening. Way WAY COOL!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Oliver (or is it Inspector Gadget) - you never cease to amaze.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

So Talented! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Another gem Oliver.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

*HOLY COW PIE* Oliver, you are the master. Great editing on the video too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

Gaffboat said:


> Hey, it’s soup! Another Prof. Henry Mechanical Marvel makes its debut.


- a really good/interesting project, well executed and expertly presented. Well Done ! 

- ebill


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I knew it would be something interesting !! Awesome


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another good one Prof.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always and the presentation made it even better.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesting project and a great video to show us the inner workings of this marvelous restoration. It looked just like an old box to me!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

your are amazing


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahaha, she's a beauty, Oliver. I love your 'silent era' style video. Both are very creative.


----------

